
Solomid React Boilerplate - adisv9997
https://github.com/solomidnet/react-webpack-boilerplate
======
adisv9997
At SoloMid, we decided to open source a simple, most up to date, beginner-
friendly React boilerplate. There are more comprehensive boilerplates out
there (e.g. gh/react-boilerplate/react-boilerplate), however this is the
boilerplate that worked for us and includes the most basic needs for a
scalable web app.

